# Drospy!! HELP!!!



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

My friend's fish, scott farcus, has drospy!! it's had it for a while now, at least a week, because at first we thought it was just constipated. but now it is blatently drospy. how can we cure it? =(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If your friend's betta has an abnormally bloated belly and his scales are raised (looks like an open pinecone) then it's dropsy. According to info I got from Bettatalk.com, there is no cure.All you can do is keep the water clean and keep him away from other bettas.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

his scales may not be raised bcuz he's got none.
some epsium salt may help to but not sure how much to put in ill look into it though[/img]


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

The *cure* for dropsy is 1/4 teaspoon of epsoms salt per gallon of water.

I say *cure* because although you can help the fish expel the extra fluids its taking in, you can't really cure dropsy and the fish is likely to have more health issues later on in life. But for right now you can save him. 

Meat puppet... Bettas don't have scales? Are you sure about that?


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

the scales just recently became raised.

yeah i was just on bettatalk...  

he added some epsom salt earlier and raised the water tempurature.
we were considering getting some fish penicilin. would that do anything?
i also have some hikari betta revive we were considering using.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Bettas do have scales. I would try the epsom salts, heck if it's no chance or a slim chance I'd go with the slim chance.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

tmz said:


> the scales just recently became raised.
> 
> yeah i was just on bettatalk...
> 
> ...


You have to add the right amount of epsoms salt, you can't just dump some in and hope it works. And I don't know why your raising the temperature? I'm pretty sure thats just putting more stress on the fish then he needs. Whats the temperature now? Slowly put it back to normal. 

Fish Penicillin?? Whyyyy??????????????? It's dropsy, the fish is taking in fluids at a much fast rate then he can expel them, he definitely doesn't need Penicillin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

idunno. he must have read somewhere to increase the tempurature.

dropsy's not an bacterial infection?
idunno why i thought it was.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

tmz said:


> dropsy's not an bacterial infection?
> idunno why i thought it was.


It can be caused by pathogens, but it can be caused by just about anything. And the epsoms salt is all you need. Like I said, your fish isn't curable but it is possible to make him better... For now. 

Example, my fish just a few weeks ago got dropsy and I added the epsoms salts, and hes back to normal. But I don't expect him to live a full life free of diseases.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

ooooh...

alright.
thanks for the info. =)


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

No problem, best of luck with your fish!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

ok sorry i said they dont have scales
there's a recent thread floating around here that had the argrument of bettas having scales or not. then it seemed to simmer at the conclution of them not having scales so i checked out my own and i couldnt see any. then i researched it and found what they look like and how they flare out
heres a couple good pics
http://www.flippersandfins.net/Images/DropsySide.jpg
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/dropsybetta3.jpg

so they do infact have scales


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Really? I never saw that thread. But yeah, they definitely have scales, you can see them! Plus there was a thread with a betta with like... A tumor or something, we actually never found out what it was. But the scales on the tumor looked insane. All stretched out, it was weird.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah...his fish looks liek those other dropsy fishes =(

he said its already doing a little better with the epsom salt treatment though. he's moved it into a small container with hikari bettarevive in the water with no gravel or decorations for close examintion.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Meatpuppet,for posting those pics of what bettas with dropsy look like.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Bettas ( like Corys) are scaleless fish..that is why you have to be so careful with salt


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

JMeenen said:


> Bettas ( like Corys) are scaleless fish..that is why you have to be so careful with salt


SEE! oh im all confused :? 
are those not scales then. they look like scales but just tiny


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use aquarium salt all the time and have had no problem.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:squint: Nooo bettas have scales!? 

You can fully see the scales when you look at the fish. Plus those bettas with dropsy clearly had scales sticking up.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Bettas are catagorized as scaleless fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A biology professor friend of mine says that all true fish have scales.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

dramaqueen said:


> A biology professor friend of mine says that all true fish have scales.


The picture on the first page of this thread PROVES bettas have scales, what else could they be?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Bettas have scales. What else would be sticking up in those photos?? Skin definitely does not get raised in that way. The last time you got a bug bite or bruise, did your skin look like that :shock: . When a betta gets swollen in any area, it forces the scales upward, unlike in humans who have skin. We just get a bump.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

madness has ensuuuuued!!
(i didnt even know scaleless fish existed.)

anyway
update:
scott farcus (the fish) has yet to show any physical improvement. however, it is more active then it has been in at elast five days so thats a good sign


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Neither did I.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

tmz said:


> madness has ensuuuuued!!
> (i didnt even know scaleless fish existed.)
> 
> anyway
> ...


Did you look up the proper amount of epsoms salt to add?


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i didn't, but he did. which is better really, since its his fish lol
hopefully little scott will start having some physical recovery soon. she's onyl had treatmetn for a day or two.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

UPDATE:

it is day 6 of the epsom salt/hikari bettarevive treatment. i went over his house today and scott is much more active! she's eating and expeling waste. still a little bloated and her scales are still sticking out, but we really think she's gonna make it! yaaay!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Excellent news!!! It took about a week for my fish to not be bloated, and a day or two after that before I couldn't see any raised scales. Sounds like she will be okay.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

UPDATE:
SCOTT FARCUS IS BETTER!!! YAAAY!!!
she is no longer bloated at all and the scales are pretty much back to normal. she is lively and eating well and expeling waste. yay!

she is weird though. idunno if she's just got a weird personality or if she's mildy traumatized from being sick? swims around the surface alot and blows bubbles. then eats them O__o. then re-blows them.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hahaha :dunno: At least shes healthy!


----------

